# MOLLE Panel Design for TGS Cabinets (Law/Civil)



## Grimfury160 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gents,

We are currently looking for feedback for one of the panels I helped design for the company I work for. What would you pay for a panel like this to be placed in your personal weapon cabinet? This panel was specifically designed for the TGS line of cabinets.
The boss is wondering if we can effectively market this to LEA and Civilian entities. Any feedback will assit us in further design and applications. They wanted someone to come up with a cool factor for our most recent products, I know all my battles think this is hot shit.


V/R
B.H.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a neat idea.  Similar designs are going for between 50-130, but they're not MOLLE if memory serves.  The MOLLE makes it customizable, and that's valuable.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 9, 2012)

Only thing that I don't like is that I'd have to buy more pouches to sit in a cage haha.  I don't know if there's room, but if there was a way to hang your vest on that thing so that you can pull open the door and either grab gun, gear, or both without having to move one or the other out of the way...that'd be nice.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Nov 12, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> Only thing that I don't like is that I'd have to buy more pouches to sit in a cage haha. I don't know if there's room, but if there was a way to hang your vest on that thing so that you can pull open the door and either grab gun, gear, or both without having to move one or the other out of the way...that'd be nice.


We have a heavy duty magnet that will hold up to 40lbs for vests and gear, the next panel will be all pouches for pistols, P mags and AR mags. We have also decided to run the MOLLE panel at 46" in length for maximum storage capabilities. Thanks for the valuable input as we move forward.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 12, 2012)

Have you thought about adding a sleeve for a head rest and a buckle midway so it can be grabbed and strapped to the back of a seat in a car etc?


----------



## Grimfury160 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> Have you thought about adding a sleeve for a head rest and a buckle midway so it can be grabbed and strapped to the back of a seat in a car etc?


We actually are working with California Competition Works who already make a seat cover that also holds plates.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Jan 4, 2013)

Boom, we have a panel that just has pouches and available on request full length MOLLE panel. We will be sharing the booth with CCW at Shot Show this month, look for the updated panel on the TGS-1824-LT.
Looking for good feedback from the show, unfortunately I will not be attending as we prepare for another large trade show in Feb.

We also just got our show samples of the 6 rifle bracket to increase your weapon density to 12 rifles in the 1824 from the original 6.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 4, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Have you thought about adding a sleeve for a head rest and a buckle midway so it can be grabbed and strapped to the back of a seat in a car etc?


 
Like this?

http://www.spartantactical.us/products/m.products/29/view/7


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 4, 2013)

Can you apply the molle panel to the inside of a gunsafe door? Something to think about.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kraut783 said:


> Can you apply the molle panel to the inside of a gunsafe door? Something to think about.


Good observation, we are working with CCW who already produces hook and loop panels that attach to safe interiors. Our panel can be used for multiple applications; can be attached to the interior and exterior of the TGS series cabinets, attached to stack-on or liberty security cabinets utilizing industrial magnets, attached to a wall, seat etc........ the price for a full length 42" MOLLE panel is around $28. We will be in production for the pistol and ammo panel at around $40 ea.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 5, 2013)

Excellent...a new gun safe is in my future too....how fortuitous


----------



## Grimfury160 (Jan 8, 2013)

Kraut783 said:


> Excellent...a new gun safe is in my future too....how fortuitous


 We are actually looking into developing a safe for civilian utilization.


----------

